# 16gb Ram



## kristoefer (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm looking at the mobo bellow to be the heart of my new system. At this point, I'm dreaming and having a geeks wet dream.

Intel DX58SO Socket LGA1366 Motherboard CPU Bundle - Intel Core i7 965 Quad Core, 3.20GHz, 8MB L3 Cache, Hyperthreading, Extreme Edition Processor.

Anyways, I understand in order to the fully supported 16GB of ram i'll need the vista 64 in order to take full advantage of it. That not my question. My question is where the hell does one get 4096 MB DDR3 Ram. There are 4 slots available. So it can't be any of that 2048(x2) crap. Either that or explain to me how you fit 16384MB of ram into 4 slots.


----------



## clonxy (May 26, 2007)

1gb ram = 1024 mb
so 4096mb = 4gb

If you would like a 16gb of memory, try changing your motherboard.


----------



## kristoefer (Dec 24, 2008)

Where do they sell 4096 (x4) or (x2)


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

They may make 4GB sticks eventually. Right now the most you could put into an X58 board would be 12 gigs, 6 slots with a 2GB stick in each. You will never use all that memory though, not even close by a long shot. Sure a 64 bit OS will "see" the ram, but it sure won't use it. Huge waste of coin, considering the price of ddr3.


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes but you have to think of futureproofness if he wants it let him get it


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There's no such thing as "futureproof" when it comes to computers. The speed at which technology advances is way too fast for anything like that. Let's say you get 16GB of ram, by the time you have a system which will actually use all that ram, it will be a different type needed anyway. There's a difference between recognizing the amount of ram, and putting that ram to work. Yes, the ram is there, but if you only get a few gigs being used by every program you can open at the same time, the rest of that ram is just sitting there idle. Magnet was doing some ram testing, and he had some unnatural amount of programs open, something like 75 of them, and the system was only using 3ish gigs of ram. 
It would be like getting a 1500 watt psu for a system using only onboard video, sure it would work, but it's rather pointless and wasteful. Spend the money on some goodies you're going to actually use.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Futureproofing is a "term" used by the inexperienced builders to justify over spending on components that cant be used effectively today ........... it would be very foolish of us as tech website to sit idel and watch someone waste their money without atleast offering them the benefit of our experienced staff input with these purchases!

now if someone wants to come into a thread and simply say "I have money to burn and want to feed my ego" then buy all means .......... we can help you waste your money just as fast as any other site.

anyone can suggest the newest and most expensive parts just released on the market as being "the best you can buy" and the majority of times they are ............... but only expereince and honest sites will ratio in the "bang for the buck" for you ........... that whats seperates the real computer builders from the hype pedalers!


if a potential owner wants to chase synthetic benchmark scores ....... then; Yippie .....lets get at it. Just dont expect to transform those scores into the REAL WORL computing experience......... cause it aint gonna happen :4-thatsba


computer parts are much like everything else in life .... if you have a job to carry 4 gallons of water and you own a typical plastic 5 gallon pail ........... your real world experience is not going to be improved by spending $200.00 on a galvanized coated, double walled, surgical stainless steel 10 gallon pail ........... end of story


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a perfect example was DDR3 system boards with socket 775 cpu's ............. plenty of builders bought them expecting DDR3 to be far superior in performance to DDR2 ...... the PR machine even pushed that into our ears (X48 motherboards) and low and behold when they really starting getting tested by the gamers, DDR2 with is half latency ratings kicked the snot out of the DDR3 platform ....... so much so, to save face for the X48 offering; the motherboard manufacturing world rushed to make combo memory boards and X48 boards that used DDR2 memory ....... then they could demonstrate that 3-5% faster performance they hailed possible with the X38 & X48 chipsets.......... but how about that lopsided price tag ???? hmmmmm P45 board is $150.00 and under .... X38 and X48 tipped the scales at $270.00 and more ! where is the bang for the buck ?????

and that senario wasnt even factoring in the very expensive cost of the DDR3 memory of that time ............ well the builders that bought those set-ups said ....... *i want future proofing *....... knowing the next generation of systems (Intel I7 ) was going all DDR3 they jumped on the train and threw their wallets into the PR grinder.

low and behold ....... I7 is released and X58 motherboards are born ....... but the spec for the memory needed for I7 is changed ..... the I7 cant handle the high voltage of the first era DDR3 memory sticks & dual channel sticks transformed into the need for tri-channel sticks :laugh:......... so those with X48 boards and DDR3 memory cant use that over priced memory they bought on the new X58 platform ...........:upset:

is this the future proofing of which you speak ???????????????????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

When I hear people in my computer shop speak of "future proofing" it makes me want to slap the gaming kid in the face and hand his father back his credit card! ......................:laugh:




futureproofing is buying the 280GTX two months after it was released for over $500.00 and today they are $300.00 :embarased >>>>>>> all happening in the same year !


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Wait, did you just hint their going to make ddr2 x58 boards?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

groudon185p said:


> Wait, did you just hint their going to make ddr2 x58 boards?








you dont sit in the front of class do you


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok sometimes, I admit it :grin: IF they are I might sell my q6600 and get an I7


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you sell your Q6600 for the I7 and you will get a premier ticket to a braodway show titled "buyer's remorse"


----------

